# What type am I? INxJ or xNTP? ^-^)?



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

theredpanda said:


> you're definitely ENFJ


Thank you for such a kind complement my beautiful lady <3


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Aer said:


> Thank you for such a kind complement my beautiful lady <3


<3 why of course


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

theredpanda said:


> <3 why of course


Would you by any chance care for a cup of tea that was brewed in the finest silver kettle? :kitteh:


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Aer said:


> Would you by any chance care for a cup of tea that was brewed in the finest silver kettle? :kitteh:


what kind of tea?...:O


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Bathilda said:


> I agree that you're an intuitive, and an INxJ. There seems to be a tendency to type people as Sensors just because they don't go off on Fi or Ne tangents about imagination and the Wonder of the Universe. I suspect it's an artifact of a) the NJ's desire to *answer the question* clearly and concisely, exactly as posed, with no redundant or irrelevant information; b) of an INJ's desire to keep their inner world hidden; and c) the fact that the test asks "description" questions--describe your feelings, your memory--instead of more philosophical questions. NJs are wicked good at description, and, specifically, at paring down complex ideas and descriptions to the bare minimum necessary for understanding (and NJs are often used to expressing themselves for Sensors).
> 
> I get more of an INTJ vibe from you--the things that set off your Fe are things that *most* humans would get upset by, and I would expect an Fe to be more hypersensitive. I would bet that your Fi doesn't come out in your writing because it's deep, deep in there. Some Ni descriptions emphasize Ni's ability to "try on" different ideas and personas, which would make it easy to game tests and present yourself differently as the situation calls for. I'm not entirely convinced that's an Ni trait, but try poking around Google for various ideas of what Ni might be and see what you think. Ni-Te could manifest as a sensitivity to what the most advantageous behavior in a given situation might be. People think this is an Fe thing, but keen observations of social behavior can, in principle, mimic Fe, if the INTJ decides that such observations are worthwhile.
> 
> Your goal-directedness (having trouble relaxing or having fun unless it's meaningful--I bet you feel the sense that you should be doing something more productive, more in line with your vision for the future?) also suggests Ni at work. You might still be an Fe-user of some kind though--try to be honest with yourself about the extent to which other peoples' opinion of you affects your behavior. Particularly since you value the image of yourself as independent, you may trick yourself into believing you're thinking when, really, you're fighting this overwhelming tide of other people's emotions coming at you and trying to assert yourself against that.


Thank you for the kind answer :kitteh:

And like I keep stressing I grew up in a house that valued sensing a lot. I would basically get punished for being bad at sensing so my sensory abilities likely come from that. I also have a really hard time putting my ideas into words and frankly tend to piss off people who have set ideas about something. I really tend to focus from a prospective of having meaning which tends to get messed up when taken at face value for what I am saying in words. (This is why I tend to really tick off thinking people a lot...)

That is actually why I would have say INTJ over INFJ. Because I am rather uncaring about social criticism unless it has some basis that make sense.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

theredpanda said:


> what kind of tea?...:O


The kind that tastes like sunshine dust :crazy:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, this thread is... fun. One thing I can tell you - throw out all NP types, you aren't Ne dom/aux. Also, although some of answers look like Fe I think you are in a Fi camp. TJ. Whether Si or Ni I leave it to you, there are many topics here explaining both, Si--Ne or Ni--Se should become clear to you given a time.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Aer said:


> ^ The irony is that if you knew me in person... I am mostly intuitive and struggle with introverted sensing the most.


You seem very S, and pretty Si in your first post. 


> (If it has not been known I am basically the type that throws out their entire music collection because I want new music since the old has become way too repetitive. I dislike movies because the story lines are way too simple and alike to almost every movie, while at the same time being full of CGI to get the sensors all like. :crazy
> While I see the value of tradition I personally cannot stand to do something just because we did.


Uh, stereotypes.... The same is true for me to some extent... And yes, I am an ESTJ...


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

I received a lot of mockery for my criticism as well as for defending myself. The childish stereotypes are the reason I was criticising the understanding. 
@Bathilda seems to have the stereotypical interpretation of Ni+Te = everything intelligent ever.

And @Aer saying that Si is a past/memory function made me immediately react. That idea is just stupid. This is part of Jung's definition of Si; does it sound remotely like a memory function?



> Above all, his development estranges him from the reality of the object, handing him over to his subjective perceptions, which orientate his consciousness in accordance with an archaic reality, although his deficiency in comparative judgment keeps him wholly unaware of this fact. Actually he moves in a mythological world, where men animals, railways, houses, rivers, and mountains appear partly as benevolent deities and partly as malevolent demons. That thus they, appear to him never enters his mind, although their effect upon his judgments and acts can bear no other interpretation. He judges and acts as [p. 504] though he had such powers to deal with; but this begins to strike him only when he discovers that his sensations are totally different from reality. If his tendency is to reason objectively, he will sense this difference as morbid; but if, on the other hand, he remains faithful to his irrationality, and is prepared to grant his sensation reality value, the objective world will appear a mere make-belief and a comedy. Only in extreme cases, however, is this dilemma reached. As a rule, the individual acquiesces in his isolation and in the banality of the reality, which, however, he unconsciously treats archaically.
> 
> His unconscious is distinguished chiefly by the repression of intuition, which thereby acquires an extraverted and archaic character. Whereas true extraverted intuition has a characteristic resourcefulness, and a 'good nose' for every possibility in objective reality, this archaic, extraverted intuition has an amazing flair for every ambiguous, gloomy, dirty, and dangerous possibility in the background of reality. In the presence of this intuition the real and conscious intention of the object has no significance; it will peer behind every possible archaic antecedent of such an intention. It possesses, therefore, something dangerous, something actually undermining, which often stands in most vivid contrast to the gentle benevolence of consciousness. So long as the individual is not too aloof from the object, the unconscious intuition effects a wholesome compensation to the rather fantastic and over credulous attitude of consciousness. But as soon as the unconscious becomes antagonistic to consciousness, such intuitions come to the surface and expand their nefarious influence: they force themselves compellingly upon the individual, releasing compulsive ideas about objects of the most perverse kind. The neurosis arising from this sequence of events is usually a compulsion neurosis, in which the hysterical characters recede and are obscured by symptoms of exhaustion.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Wow, this thread is... fun. One thing I can tell you - throw out all NP types, you aren't Ne dom/aux. Also, although some of answers look like Fe I think you are in a Fi camp. TJ. Whether Si or Ni I leave it to you, there are many topics here explaining both, Si--Ne or Ni--Se should become clear to you given a time.


Yes! XD
I have not laughed so hard in ages! 



Pinina said:


> You seem very S, and pretty Si in your first post.
> 
> Uh, stereotypes.... The same is true for me to some extent... And yes, I am an ESTJ...


Haha, I know I know! I'm going to do another one that is much more natural later today or tomorrow which should reflect my overall personality much better. 



Fried Eggz said:


> I received a lot of mockery for my criticism as well as for defending myself. The childish stereotypes are the reason I was criticising the understanding.
> @Bathilda seems to have the stereotypical interpretation of Ni+Te = everything intelligent ever.
> 
> And @Aer saying that Si is a past/memory function made me immediately react. That idea is just stupid. This is part of Jung's definition of Si; does it sound remotely like a memory function?


Okay in all seriousness... I was just trolling around :3

I was really tired when I wrote that so it sounded really weird! xD
Then today... when everyone was like loosing their faces over it.... So... I had to play along right? 

<3 I love all you guys!


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Aer said:


> Haha, I know I know! I'm going to do another one that is much more natural later today or tomorrow which should reflect my overall personality much better.


You mean it will reflect what you want us to think about you better.



> Okay in all seriousness... I was just trolling around :3
> 
> I was really tired when I wrote that so it sounded really weird! xD
> Then today... when everyone was like loosing their faces over it.... So... I had to play along right?
> ...


All of this seems so Feeler preference. I wanted to say Fe, but then I remembered an ENFP on here who acts this way, too.

But you see it way more in Fe Feelers. Such a typical way for Fe to shirk blame for something. "Oh _everyone else_ was being weird and emotional, so I had to play along."

This is textbook. I could see you as 2w1 ISFJ or something like that.

Te wouldn't have been so disrespectful by wasting everyone's time "playing along" like that. They would have simply said, "No, you're wrong. Read my post again" or something similar. Or "I guess I can see how you reached that conclusion, but it's clear that I need to give more information because I'm not expressing myself clearly enough."

Simple. You didn't do that at all. You are acting so Feeler throughout the entire thread.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

emberfly said:


> You mean it will reflect what you want us to think about you better.
> 
> 
> All of this seems so Feeler preference. I wanted to say Fe, but then I remembered an ENFP on here who acts this way, too.
> ...


Or was such simply a muse? 

Why could not a thinker play such a game?

And on a serious note... Wouldn't a thinker that has learned the lessons of the mind tend to go about and find the illusion of that thing we tend to call rationality?

And seriously why the fuck do I have to play along with these stereotype to show I am either a thinker or feeler. Do not go so fast to judge the basis of something in only the action alone. For action comes after thought but thought being conscious does not have to play along any such games if it does not prefer... Or does it? I being a irrational thinker must consult those they call the mage of the land of life and self. Death and irrationality. Fun and torment of the lesser in such a tribe of birds. Should one such as I show myself worthy of such an honor? Hone the tenth sphere for the affirmation of the 8th? I would be pressed to learn it seems...


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

emberfly said:


> You mean it will reflect what you want us to think about you better.


And no, I actually would like to figure out what exactly is going on with my typology. My rational side tends to always be very sceptical for anything I settle on because I can see myself in every type... (except the really extroverted types) I personally would think that I was an INFJ except that in terms of temperament I tend to be much less Fe? While for INTJ I am not nearly as serious as I feel I should be. Ne types tend to symply lack meaning and be short sighted. Si Types tend to be way too unadventurous. Ti types... Possibly but unlikely. Fi types... I'm a little too non caring and rational based to care for Fi reasoning (except that I am learning the value of it.)
I am pretty sure my disposition would be that of a Ni dom. 

And to be honest as far as functions I can see the value In both Fe and Te the problem is when I think in Te terms I tend to become a confrontational asshole and when I think more in Fe terms I tend to become way too fragile and lack in ability to keep up with all of the Te things (such as my current job and technical major). I should also note that I tend to be more in tuned with Se and at times have Se moments where I act like a Se dom and enjoy it immensely (My INFJ sister does the same). 

Also take note that I was very tired and dull the night that because I was already past the night time Ne silly mode (and had just had a big debate with someone), So I was not joking around in the actual app that was fully serious in intent.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Aer said:


> While for INTJ I am not nearly as serious as I feel I should be. Ne types tend to symply lack meaning and be short sighted. Si Types tend to be way too unadventurous. Ti types... Possibly but unlikely. Fi types... I'm a little too non caring and rational based to care for Fi reasoning (except that I am learning the value of it.)


If uou actually want to know your tyope, you have to, I repeat have to disregard those stupid stereotypes!

Also, could you describe those "Se-moments"?


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Pinina said:


> If uou actually want to know your tyope, you have to, I repeat have to disregard those stupid stereotypes!
> 
> Also, could you describe those "Se-moments"?


I can assure you I am using much more than stereotypes, but over simplifying. I understand quote well cognition does not equal action nor shape thought in a sense. Rather it would only be a one way that information can be taken in and judged. On the other hand this tends to make curtain behavior which cannot be denied (well it can... but, it is pretty evident). Like for instance you're probably not going to find many Ne doms that do not like to move around and amuse themselves. While at the same time very few Si doms would just take off to try something adventurous. This does not however set any standard, personal behavior is much more complex than symply how data is processed. For instance take two INFJ examples Alister Crowley vs the general INFJ stereotype. Crowley was a very aggressive, trollish and logical man (in the terms of non standard rationality. Which is kind of what Jung thought in Man and his symbols. The physical impression is not nearly as standard as we would like to think. Every case is its own case with its own symbols and information based on the person, experience, temperament, etc. Any form of systematic basis for the subconscious or irrational will symply lead to bias and imposing one subjective truth onto another. 


And for Se moments me and my older INFJ sister tend to get into states of mind where we want to go dance, listen to upbeat music, etc.

Personally I become very physically focused and tend to jump around so to speak and will likely dance and do acrobatics around (Parkour anyone?) where I am. Here is an example in a sensory way. 

Here is the type of music I tend to most enjoy:





I like a lot of VNV nation because the lyrics are rather relate-able to me.




And then I really like Within Temptation for the sound and lyrics. 


So basically generally music that is more about deeper lyrics and symbolic meaning.

When in Se mode my music taste turns to this:
















Basically upbeat and meaningless, but fun in the moment.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

_"I can assure you I am using much more than stereotypes, but over simplifying."_ Don't do it.


Ugh, I have the "Se" moments too. I like music from classics to hip hop. This guy also. This has nothing to do with cognition. My ISFJ friend (and ESFJ mother tbh) is more into sports (<- especially that, I don't care for the state of my muscles) and traveling than I am. 

Instead of looking what you prize yourself for do this

A) Figure out what you suck at consistently and kinda of don't want to improve there because fuck it.
B) Figure out what you suck at like variable degree but want to get better at it.
C) Now learn about functions *in a different order* and then see how you sucks fit into it.

P.S. Why do you want to find your type? What is in it for you?



> While for INTJ I am not nearly as serious as I feel I should be. Ne types tend to symply lack meaning and be short sighted. Si Types tend to be way too unadventurous. Ti types... Possibly but unlikely. Fi types... I'm a little too non caring and rational based to care for Fi reasoning (except that I am learning the value of it.)
> I am pretty sure my disposition would be that of a Ni dom.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> _"I can assure you I am using much more than stereotypes, but over simplifying."_ Don't do it.
> 
> 
> Ugh, I have the "Se" moments too. I like music from classics to hip hop. This guy also. This has nothing to do with cognition. My ISFJ friend (and ESFJ mother tbh) is more into sports (
> ...


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Keep trying, keep looking. Pay attention to yourself in social and work situations. Under the stress. Looks at what causes you the most trouble and doesn't come natural.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

One of the hardest things is probably working with people and playing the social game at work. It takes a lot of energy to go physically talk to people and or help over the phone (a INxJ I work with always is trying to make me stop using emails and actually talk to people...) 

Another thing I have trouble with is keeping up with all the practicalities of life such as keeping up with all the taxes, school, work and all the other little details that make life complicated.


-note I should mention that in my Se move its not like the sfj mode, but much more like how my esfp friends get when they're being all extroverted which is weird for me only because I usually loath the focus that's so physical and tend to stay very head in the clouds almost, but with my feet firmly held to the earth at the same to. So hmm...

And also I should mention in terms of my preference to think first over judging with feeling is based on that physical reality being as it is prefers thinking over feeling to a high degree and allows much more freedom physically.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

I love this, it applies so much to my recent thread.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Convex said:


> I love this, it applies so much to my recent thread.


 Fill me in! 

I've actually been working with a well somewhat open mind for the last year and ended up concluding Ni Dom is the only that makes sense. 

What are your thoughts on this? I have recently talked to a friend of mine about being an isfp that is overly adapted to think like my parents who are very pragmatic and dislike Fi while highly valuing Tx Sx.. But, I'm really stumped on this one..


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Aer said:


> One of the hardest things is probably working with people and playing the social game at work. It takes a lot of energy to go physically talk to people and or help over the phone (a INxJ I work with always is trying to make me stop using emails and actually talk to people...)
> 
> Another thing I have trouble with is keeping up with all the practicalities of life such as keeping up with all the taxes, school, work and all the other little details that make life complicated.


_Just_ based on that I'd say ISTP (inferior Fe?) since again I didn't notice Ti/Ne preference. Overall, better choose a different questionnaire and start new thread from the scratch. I find the longer threads like these go on the less useful and coherent they become.


----------



## Aer (Apr 12, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> _Just_ based on that I'd say ISTP (inferior Fe?) since again I didn't notice Ti/Ne preference. Overall, better choose a different questionnaire and start new thread from the scratch. I find the longer threads like these go on the less useful and coherent they become.


Will do and thank you for the help!


----------

